# I can't explain it but I have a funny feeling about you.



## socalsurf

I can't explain it but I have a funny feeling about you.  You seem like you are from someplace far away.

No lo puedo explicar, pero tengo una sensación extraña de ti. Te pareces como estas de algún lugar de lejos.

Can you help me clean this up in spanish?   thanks !


----------



## blasita

Hello socalsurf and welcome to the forum.

_No puedo explicarlo, pero tengo una sensación extraña.  Parece como si vinieras de muy lejos._

_No lo puedo explicar_ is correct.  I think _vinieras/fueras de un lugar lejano/lejano lugar_ would be okay but personally the above sounds more natural to me. _Tengo una sensación extraña/rara sensación sobre ti_ doesn´t sound very natural (but it may be just me).

But please wait; you´ll definitely have better ones.  Saludos.


----------



## elprofe

other options:
- No sé cómo explicarlo, pero me produces una sensación un poco rara, no sé, como si no fueras de aquí.

- No sé explicarlo, pero me resultas un poco rara. Parece que seas/vengas de otro lugar/planeta. 
Planeta sounds pretty funny


----------



## blasita

Me parecen buenas tus oraciones, elprofe.  Desde luego muy naturales.  Sí, _de otro planeta_ se dice por aquí informalmente, y a mí personalmente me gusta mucho . Pero igual no se dice en otros países.

It would depend on how formal/informal your sentence is, and _maybe_, on the variety of Spanish, socalsurf.

Un saludo.


----------



## Plangam

elprofe said:


> Parece que seas/vengas de otro lugar/planeta. ?


_Parece que eres/vienes de otro planeta.
Parecería que no fueses/vinieses de aquí.

¿No?__
 _


----------



## elprofe

¿No has escuchado nunca "Parece que seas de otro planeta" o "parece que vengas de otro planeta?"?


----------



## Plangam

No, nunca.

¿Es correcto?


----------



## elprofe

Qué raro, pensaba que se usaba en toda España. :S
Pues por aquí lo decimos para referirnos a alguien que tiene manías diferentes a las nuestras, o simplemente hace/dice cosas diferentes. (ni peores ni mejores)

A ti, ahora mismo, podría decírtelo perfectamente por no haber escuchado nunca esa expresión. No es ofensiva en absoluto.


----------



## Plangam

Yo me refería al uso del subjuntivo..:

_Parece que no eres de aquí.
No parece que seas de aquí.

Parece que eres/vienes de otro planeta.
__No parece que seas/vengas de otro planeta.

_¿No? Bueno, si es usada en España...


----------



## elprofe

ahhh! Pues mira, ni me había fijado.
Claro que es correcto, y de hecho, para mí suena más natural que el indicativo.


----------



## Plangam

Ha de ser una diferencia entre España y México, por lo menos...

O quizá sólo es algo mío y de nadie más, también puede ser...


----------



## la_machy

¿''_Parece_ que _seas/vengas_ de otro planeta''?
Mmmm...¿estás seguro, elprofe?
Yo tengo serias dudas de que sea correcto.
En cambio, si fuera en negativo, sí me parece correcto ''NO parece que seas/vengas de otro planeta''.


Saludos


----------



## elprofe

No sé cómo lo diréis por allí, pero aquí suena totalmente natural y correcto


----------



## Plangam

*"Me parece que ya no  viene.* *Le pareció que estaba molestando"
**"Parece que quiere...**"*
 *"Me parece que no has hecho bien".

**"Me parece que ya no venga.* *Le pareció que estuviera molestando"
**"Parece que quiera...**"*
*"Me parece que no hayas hecho bien".
*
Es lo que se puede deducir..:
Todo uso de subjuntivo, fuera de la oración ya mencionada, no aplica en
el tipo de oraciones ya recalcado.


----------



## elprofe

Plangam said:


> *"Me parece que ya no viene.* *Le pareció que estaba molestando"*
> *"Parece que quiere...**"*
> *"Me parece que no has hecho bien".*


 
Entonces deduzco que para ti también es incorrecta la oración que he puesto en futuro, ¿no?


----------



## Plangam

_Parece que mañana tendrás que jugar mejor si quieres__ ganar_.  [Uso del indicativo]
_Parece que mañana tuvieres que jugar mejor si quieras__ ganar_. [Uso del subjuntivo]


----------



## elprofe

Mira, es totalmente correcto. Si por allí no lo decís, pues vale, bien por vosotros. A lo mejor os suena rarísimo, pero es que en España suena bien.

Si quieres seguir poniendo oraciones que no demuestran nada, sigue, pero a mí no me vas a convencer de nada.


----------



## Plangam

No lo hago para convencerle de ninguna cosa, lo hago para probar que mi  oído no es el único que sufre (demasiado, sí...) al escuchar ese tipo de  oraciones.

Aunque supongo que si es español no va a tardar en ser aceptado...


----------



## elprofe

Yo sí que sufro al ver "convenserle" anda...


----------



## Plangam

Pero estoy seguro de que sonaría igual (que es lo que hice notar, aunque quizá en España no suena igual...), también estoy seguro de que le agradezco su corrección.

Le hace falta una coma antes de _anda_.


----------



## la_machy

A ver, chicos.
Ya pedí ayuda en el 'Solo Español' al respecto de 'Parece que seas/fueras...''.
Y la respuesta está en este hilo:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1880435&highlight=

En concreto, en este post http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=9553278&postcount=51


Los invito a leerlo .


Saludos


----------



## Plangam

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Pues ni presente de subjuntivo (tengas) ni pretérito (tuvieras). A pesar del uso que recoge el ilustre Manuel Seco (post #48), la Academia opina que* parecer que rige indicativo en frases afirmativas y subjuntivo en las negativas.*  Eso es todo. Adjunto la respuesta de la docta casa a mi consulta:
> 
> _En relación con su consulta, le remitimos la siguiente información:
> 
> 
> El verbo parecer, en oraciones afirmativas, rige indicativo.
> 
> Ejemplos:
> 
> Parece que ese pájaro tiene un ala rota.
> Parecía que Juan tenía miedo.
> Parece que tienes veinte años.
> 
> No ocurre así en las oraciones negativas, que rigen subjuntivo:
> 
> No parece que ese pájaro tenga un ala rota.
> No parecía que Juan tuviera miedo.
> No parece que tengas cincuenta años.
> 
> 
> Reciba un cordial saludo.
> __________
> Departamento de «Español al día»
> Real Academia Española_



Entonces es toda América Latina, María Moliner y la Real Academia Española contra ese regionalismo de España (que sería llamado vulgarismo si no fuese de allí.)


----------



## Leiley

Con todos mis respetos y sin querer levantar rencillas, soy española y siempre he usado el indicativo con la expresión "ser de otro planeta". Por si sirve de ayuda.

_Tú no eres de este planeta.
Parece que eres de otro planeta.

_Pero sí uso otras formas en estos casos, que no sé si serán correctos  o no, pero se dicen y las oigo:

_Parece como si fueras de otro planeta._
_¡Ni que fueras de otro planeta!_


----------



## blasita

> Parece como si fueras de otro planeta.
> ¡Ni que fueras de otro planeta!


Pues yo también las diría, Leiley.  Creo, y solamente digo´creo´ que estas oraciones sí las aceptaría la RAE, porque supongo que como la que yo escribí en mi primer ´post´: _Parece como si vinieras de muy lejos_, tiene el _si_, lo que la hace distinta: condicional (?).  Yo no sé mucho de gramática española (una vergüenza, de verdad) pero estoy intentando aprender y recordar.

Parece que este tono (que yo detesto) está perfectamente aceptado en el foro.  Yo, humildemente, pediría a todos que se respeten un poco más: ¿Pero quién soy yo? Nadie.  Como he dicho muchas veces, a mí personalmente me fascina conocer otras maneras de decir lo mismo en diferentes países.  Eso es lo da vida al idioma.

Gracias a todos por compartir vuestros amplios conocimientos cada día .  Saludos.


----------



## elprofe

Plangam said:


> Entonces es toda América Latina, María Moliner y la Real Academia Española contra ese regionalismo de España (que sería llamado vulgarismo si no fuese de allí.)


 
Toma Plangam, para que aprendas a estar calladito:


El verbo* parecer,* en oraciones afirmativas, rige indicativo.

Ejemplos:

_Parece que ese pájaro tiene un ala rota._
_Parecía que Juan tenía miedo._

No ocurre así en las oraciones negativas, que rigen subjuntivo:

_No parece que ese pájaro tenga un ala rota._
_No parecía que Juan tuviera miedo._

Esta es la norma general, *si bien es cierto que incluso en forma afirmativa puede regir, a veces, subjuntivo, especialmente en los casos en que pierde el valor afirmativo para aproximarse al de descriptor del aspecto de una situación.*

Ejemplo:

«Sentados en sillas públicas, que en los miradores o en los muelles el propio ayuntamiento ha dispuesto para ello, los practicantes de la saudade callan y miran hacia la línea del horizonte. *Parece que estén* esperando algo. Cada día, con perseverancia admirable, se sientan en sus sillas y esperan mientras evocan los días del pasado» (Enrique Vila-Matas _Suicidios ejemplares_ [España, 1991]).

Se podría equiparar, en estos casos, a la construcción 'parece como si', que rige, igualmente, subjuntivo.


Reciba un cordial saludo.


----------



## Plangam

Aunque así fuere, supongo que siempre será mejor seguir la regla general.

No sé cómo puede, el que se reconozca el "incluso" en el uso, enseñarme siquiera algo.


----------



## Big Sur

elprofe said:


> other options:
> - No sé cómo explicarlo, pero me produces una sensación un poco rara, no sé, como si no fueras de aquí.
> 
> - No sé explicarlo, pero me resultas un poco rara. Parece que seas/vengas de otro lugar/planeta.
> Planeta sounds pretty funny



No sabría como explicarlo, pero me das una sensación rara. Es como si vinieras de un lugar muy lejano.


----------



## Big Sur

Leiley said:


> Con todos mis respetos y sin querer levantar rencillas, soy española y siempre he usado el indicativo con la expresión "ser de otro planeta". Por si sirve de ayuda.
> 
> _Tú no eres de este planeta.
> Parece que eres de otro planeta.
> 
> _Pero sí uso otras formas en estos casos, que no sé si serán correctos  o no, pero se dicen y las oigo:
> 
> _Parece como si fueras de otro planeta._
> _¡Ni que fueras de otro planeta!_



O bien: es como si fueras de otro planeta. O ¿De qué planeta vienes? 
El problema aquí es que el texto original no menciona planeta y que, como expresión, es posible que el registro sea bajo, o que la expresión introduzca una idea que esté fuera de lugar para efectos de la traducción.


----------



## elprofe

Plangam said:


> Aunque así fuere, supongo que siempre será mejor seguir la regla general.
> 
> No sé cómo puede, el que se reconozca el "incluso" en el uso, enseñarme siquiera algo.


 
jajaj venga vale, para ti la perra gorda. Si no quieres aceptar que es correcto y que es cómo se diría en España, allá tú. Pero antes de decir que la RAE no lo acepta, infórmate


----------

